# Identity help please



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

This fish although I can't capture the colour is light pink with albino eyes. I think it's Snow White Socolofi but....
Please let me know what you think if you can help.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152132840146774&set=vb.592266773&type=2&theater


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

cichlid-forum.com post in the unidentified section. They'll sort you out in 24 hours or less . You'll get much more accurate results on a forum where the top cichlid hobbyists in North America go vs here. No offense to this forum. It's just not as specialized.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The link you posted is not working.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*Updated link*

Sorry for the error


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Albino Zebra. If it had a red dorsal it would probably an albino Metriaclima greshakei...pretty common.


----------

